#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Alzheimer ab 30? >

## Nada

Ich hab immer häufiger Gedächtnislücken..weiß nicht mehr, wie alt ich genau bin, was ich gestern abend gemacht habe. Ertappe mich dabei irgendwas zu tun, merke es plötzlich und frage mich, was das eigentlich soll? Was wollte ich dort?  Immer wieder heißt es, ich hätte doch gestern/ vor kurzem dies und das gesagt und ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr! Sogar meine Handschrift habe ich jetzt mehrfach nicht mehr erkannt (bei Unterschriften, Notizzetteln).  :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nada! 
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! 
Zu Deiner Frage:  
Du solltest Dich damit vielleicht mal an einen Neurologen wenden, denn Ferndiagnosen sind in einem Forum nicht machbar. Oder auch erstmal an Deinen Hausarzt, der Dich dann ggf. weiterüberweisen wird! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Nada, 
erst mal ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:   Willkommen  :nice_day_cut:  hier im Patientenfragen.net 
Zu Deiner Frage muss ich Dir raten: *"Suche schnellst möglich einen Neurologen auf !"*
Keine Angst davor und  schnell einen Termin geholt.  
Trotz Deiner Gedächtnislücken vergesse uns nicht und besuche uns bald wieder und berichte.

----------


## sony

hallo nada 
herzlich willkommen hier im forum.  
mit dem neurologenbesuch kann ich meinen vorschreiberInnen nur zustimmen. 
ich denke, es ist aber so, dass bei alzheimer der patient meist gar nicht merkt, dass er diese ausfällt hat. 
gruss  vreni

----------


## Nada

Hallo!   Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung hier und den Tipp mit dem Neurologen.   Ich bin schon in neurologischer Behandlung, aber wegen einer anderen Sache. Wenn ich jetzt noch damit komme, dreht mein Arzt durch...bloß keine Patienten mit mehrern Problemen...   Ähmmm...hüstl....drucks....  kann es denn sein, daß diese Veränderungen möglicherweise auch eine psychische Ursache haben?  Traumatisierungen etwa?  LG, Nada

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Nada! 
Gerade ein Neurologe wird wohl nicht durchdrehen, wenn ein Patient mehrere Erkrankungen dieser Fachrichtung hat, die sind sowas eigentlich gewöhnt und wenn nicht, hat er die falsche Fachrichtung gewählt. Das mal dazu! 
Ob Deine Veränderungen psychischer oder physischer Natur sind, wird am besten der Neurologe klären können. Wahrscheinlich wird er Dir zur Sicherheit eine Überweisung zum MRT des Schädels geben, dann wird radiologisch geschaut und wenn dann da kein Ergebnis bei herauskommt, wird der Neurologe sicherlich auch andere Sachen ansprechen.  
Solche "Gedächtnislücken" hat aber wohl jeder Mensch mal im Leben, das muß nicht immer direkt das Schlimmste bedeuten. Hast Du denn vielleicht viel Streß zur Zeit, ob privat oder beruflich ist egal. Bist Du vielleicht ausgepowert und bräuchtest mal mehr Zeit für Dich? 
Das alles kann auch solche Sachen auslösen. Also sprich mit Deinem Neurologen und dann wirst Du mehr wissen.  
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du hier gerne berichten, was Dein Arzt gesagt hat, würde mich interessieren. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Nada! 
Also theoretisch kann man schon mit etwa 35 erste Anzeichen der Krankheit Demenz (ein Typ von Demenz ist die Alzheimer-Demenz, die so bekannt ist) entwickeln.
Aber die Symptome der Krankheit können auch durch andere Krankheiten ausgelöst werden oder auch durch eine Narkose. Dann spricht man z.B. von einer durch "X (irgewnd eine Krankheit) bedingte Pseudodemenz". 
Deine Probleme können aber auch einfach durch eine psychische Überlastung oder so hervorgerufen werden.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch schnell zum Neurologen gehen! Es kann ja auch was total harmloses sein und er dich dann sehr schnell beruhigen! :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo, 
also das könnte wohl alles Mögliche sein - psychische Gründe, Durchblutungsstörungen, Schwermetallvergiftung, bestimmte Chemikalien im Gehirn etc. etc.. Wobei ich im psychischen Bereich als Letztes suchen würde.  
Falls der Neurologe nichts findet würde ich in Richtung Vergiftung nachforschen und zu einem Toxikologen gehen. Leider haben auch von den Toxikologen die meisten nichts drauf.  
mfG 
Medizinmann99

----------


## Teetante

> Falls der Neurologe nichts findet würde ich in Richtung Vergiftung nachforschen und zu einem Toxikologen gehen. Leider haben auch von den Toxikologen die meisten nichts drauf.  
> mfG 
> Medizinmann99

 *Hallo Medizinmann99! 
Wie bei fast jedem Deiner Beiträge, bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen und bitte höre doch endlich mal auf, immer irgenwo einen negativen Satz bzgl. Schulmedizin oder wie in diesem Falle, bzgl. Toxikologen, in Deinen Beiträgen zu posten! 
Aber mal eine Gegenfrage: Wenn die meisten Toxikologen "leider auch nichts drauf haben", warum sollte Nada dann zu einem gehen?  
Vielleicht solltest Du, bevor Du Deine Beiträge abschickst, sie nochmals durchlesen und auf Sinn und Unsinn prüfen! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Der einzig richtige Rat der hier gegeben werden kann (und auch schon mehrfach gegeben wurde) ist, geh bitte dringend zu einem Neurologen. 
Dort bist du genau an der richtigen Stelle. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Nada, 
den Vorschreibern kann ich nur beipflichten, geh hin erzähl was dein Problem ist und ausserdem, *
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IM FORUM*  _@Medizinmann99 
ich kann Teetante nur zur Seite stehen, überlege dir was du in Zukunft schreibst. Mit Freundlichkeit erreicht man mehr im Leben._ 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nada, 
mach dir nicht so viele gedanken, kläre es beim facharzt, sprich neurologen ab und halt uns auf dem laufenden. gute besserung.
und außerdem: auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen in unserem forum. fühl dich wohl!! :Grin:    @medizinmann, ich bin auch der meinung, dass du hier keine panik auslösen solltest. du kannst gern deine meinung einbringen,dafür ist es ein öffentliches forum, aber du solltest üeberlegen, wie du es ausdrückst. der ton macht die musik und wir (admin und mods) werden nicht zulassen, dass du ständig alles und jeden in frage stellst..

----------


## Monsti

Servus nada,  auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!  Falls es Dich ein wenig tröstet: Eine solche Phase hatte ich auch schon, es ging über fast 2 Jahre. Damals war eine noch nicht vernünftig therapierte cP (= chronische Polyarthritis) die Ursache. Ich vergaß einfach alles und glaubte, schön langsam zu verblöden (was zum Glück nicht passiert ist).  Auch ich rate Dir, Dein Problem mit einem guten Neurologen zu besprechen.  Liebe Grüße von Angie  P.S. Medizinmann: Wie wär's, würdest Du nur einen freundlichen Rat geben? Ich persönlich habe ausgezeichnete Ärzte. Offensichtlich hast Du immer den gewählt, der seine Ordination schön nah und schön bequem bei Dir in der Nähe hat, anders kann ich mir Deine Verbitterung nicht erklären. Ich, aus dem Tiroler Unterland fahre regelmäßig 50-70 km, um *gute* Fachärzte aufzusuchen.

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Nada! 
Ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum von mir  :Smiley: . 
Du hattest dezent die Frage gestellt, ob solche Gedächtnislücken auch von Traumatisierungen kommen können. Ich selber habe immer mal wieder Aussetzter und weiß, dass diese überwiegend auftreten bei  Erinnerungen an für mich schlimme Erfahrungen oder in Situationen in denen im psychisch überlastet bin. Ich bin deshalb auch bei einem Neurologen in Behandlung. Mein erster Thread hier im Forum hatte die Frage: Ab wann wird es dem Arzt zuviel?  Die Antworten haben mich überzeugt, dass ich mit Ehrlichkeit gegenüber meinen Behandlern am ehesten weiterkomme. Ich denke, dass die überwiegende Zahl der berufstätigen Ärzte ihren Beruf gewählt haben um zu helfen. Daher hab Mut und sprich bei Deinem Neurologen Deine Probleme an. Vertrau ihm und sag ihm auch, was Du selbst vermutest.     
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------

